# Fleece tuned, EFILive programmer, other options for better fuel economy?



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

That's great mileage. The point you're at now, you're going to need to adjust your driving style more than you need to change the car.


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

And you can either use an Ultragauge MX or a ScanGauge II, or there are a few app choices like Ultragauge Blue and Torque that you can use in conjunction with a bluetooth OBDII dongle.

heh. dongle.


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

Copy all. I consider myself a very aware driver, and am constantly trying to get the best fuel mileage. With that being said, I'm too lazy to not use cruise control on the interstate or long flat stretches of highway roads. Thanks for the input.


----------



## Deeezel (Dec 27, 2016)

You can't get much better mileage, considering u have the full delete already. That's what frees the car up for better mileage and power. About all you can do now, is learn how to use the right foot.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Use cruise @ 60mph and you'll be shocked how good it gets.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

Full delete is a one tune only


----------



## 89stingray454 (Jan 19, 2017)

Jdrury15 said:


> Full delete is a one tune only


So, the "EFILive" thing (I am calling it a programmer, but that's probably not right) that plugs into the OBDII is just for clearing and reading codes? It has at least five different "tunes" that I can select. I've left it as "stock", because all of the other options are ones that would get me less mpg's. 
But your saying that there's only one tune. Did Fleece use that programmer to deliver the one tune that is required with the full delete? Sorry for being naive on this, I'm just trying to learn as much as I can about the car.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

89stingray454 said:


> So, the "EFILive" thing (I am calling it a programmer, but that's probably not right) that plugs into the OBDII is just for clearing and reading codes? It has at least five different "tunes" that I can select. I've left it as "stock", because all of the other options are ones that would get me less mpg's.
> But your saying that there's only one tune. Did Fleece use that programmer to deliver the one tune that is required with the full delete? Sorry for being naive on this, I'm just trying to learn as much as I can about the car.


that thing that you plug in is the spade an maybe the previous owner had the tunes that fleece offered before they offered a full delete tune. I have those tunes from fleece,4 tunes total stock ,30 hp ,40 hp an 50 hp. all are used with emission system intact. I will be calling fleece to see if they can sell an send me the delete tune so I can down load on to my spade an buy pipe etc to complete. I`m thinking this is what you may have. been running the 30hp tune for 2 years with more power an better on fuel with zero problems.


----------



## Jdrury15 (Oct 26, 2015)

oilburner said:


> 89stingray454 said:
> 
> 
> > So, the "EFILive" thing (I am calling it a programmer, but that's probably not right) that plugs into the OBDII is just for clearing and reading codes? It has at least five different "tunes" that I can select. I've left it as "stock", because all of the other options are ones that would get me less mpg's.
> ...


Head over to oz tuner for all the delete parts for the Cruze 
http://www.oztuner.com/


----------

